

The year Apple lost its mojo - erlik
http://www.tech-no-media.com/2010/03/year-apple-lost-its-mojo.html

======
protomyth
So, let me get this straight, the author prefers using a USB cable to sync
then the wireless also provided? Once again, all app developers should know
not to use the private APIs (although, to be fair, some have got caught based
on using a framework from a third party). Since the new iPad looks to have
some sort of common file area and sync support for that, I think I see why
those calls remain private and Apple is looking at them.

The rest of the article is stuff that would be good on the AMB podcast.

